
An open-source standards and software project for intimate hardware (maybe NSFW) - andyonthewings
https://buttplug.io/
======
messe
Hmm... I wonder if anybody has tried to integrate this into a video game.
There could be a niche market for that.

(substanceless aside: .io is the perfect TLD for this)

~~~
DarkWiiPlayer
I can certainly see that taking off if there was any twitch-like streaming
platform that allowed for such content. Heck, just integrate it with twitch
chat while we're at it. Let's be real though, twitch would ban anybody
streaming like that and there's not really any alternatives that wouldn't, but
you have to admit there'd be an audience.

Also yes, .io really is the perfect TLD

~~~
deadbunny
Chaturbate models regularly use vibrators that integrate with donations (and
react in different ways to different donation amounts), I'm at work so not
going to be looking that one up but it exists.

Or so my friend tells me...

~~~
makomk
Last I heard Chaturbate had banned gaming though, so that probably wouldn't
work. Something to do with them being worried about copyright issues I
believe.

------
qdot76367
Woah! buttplug.io author here! Hi! Happy to answer any questions you might
have. We also have a discord server up at
[https://discord.buttplug.io](https://discord.buttplug.io).

Kind of a big day for me since the US teledildonics patent is no more. :)

------
walrus01
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teledildonics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teledildonics)

~~~
tomas789
No way. How come I never heared of those before?

~~~
Uberphallus
Let me introduce you to one the best sites from pre 2000 internet:
[http://www.easylife.org/fufme/](http://www.easylife.org/fufme/)

------
andrepd
Cannot help but noticing how amazing it is that there are bindings for
typescript, C#, Vue, Twine (?), but none for freaking C.

~~~
naasking
> Cannot help but noticing how amazing it is that there are bindings for
> typescript, C#, Vue, Twine (?), but none for freaking C.

Who wants accidental a buffer overflow around their privates?

------
severine
They seem to have client and server implementations for js/node, Rust, C# and
Java (for Android).

Quite comprehensive. I wonder how this project came into existence and who s
driving it. Are those libraries used by companies or is it just efficionados?

;)

~~~
qdot76367
We're certainly working with companies (at least, the ones that will talk to
us), but the goal is to get people who own toys to make their own interfaces.
That's where the really interesting part of the project is, seeing what people
come up with given the chance.

------
drodil
Yet another project that is "made by developers for developers" :D

~~~
Spyna
Is it? You can use it without being a developer, you just need something that
supports either GamePad Vibration or Buttplug itself. For example there was a
cam model doing a stream where she played Rocket League, re-routing the
gamepad vibrations to a toy.

------
DarkWiiPlayer
@ work and URLs get logged, so I'm not opening that. Can somebody give me a
summary? Is there any technological relevance beyond what the title suggests?

~~~
theyinwhy
Open source software for controlling intimate toys.

Implementations in C#, Javascript, and other popular languages. Support for
popular hardware brands, such as Kiiroo, Lovense, Erostek, and more. Can
support Bluetooth, USB, Serial, and Audio controlled toys. Cross-platform
libraries available for Desktop and Mobile. Open Source with Permissive
License (BSD 3-Clause)

~~~
walrus01
> Serial

I'm waiting for RS485 controlled sex toys, for industrial automation
fetishists.

~~~
qdot76367
There's a new electrostim box (only sold via a forum on Fetlife) that uses
RS485 breakouts to create plugin modules.

And yes it was absolutely designed by an old industrial automation dude.

------
dmritard96
alexa support?

------
zunzun
This brings to mind the technical programming term "code smells" which has a
Wikipedia page.

~~~
DarkWiiPlayer
Am I missing something, or is this really just the inappropriate attempt at
making a joke it appears to be?

~~~
zunzun
Yes, you are missing something.

